# Wer von euch ist Stipper?



## Rotauge (8. Juni 2005)

Was mich mal hier im Friedfischforum interessiert, wer von euch fischt aktiv mit der Stippe, wie lange schon, mit welchen Kopfruten an welchem Gewässer, wer hat schon mal bei einem Tandemfischen mitgemacht, usw.


----------



## MelaS72 (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch ist Stipper?*

hallo Micha,
kann ich mich auch melden, wo ich gerade meine Vorliebe fürs Stippen entdeckt habe?
Bin also total in dem Gebiet frisch dabei und muss noch viiiiiiiiiel lernen


----------



## Breamhunter (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch ist Stipper?*

Bin seit 30 Jahren am Stippen. Allerdings seit ca. 20 Jahren ausschließlich mit beringten Stippruten. Hat in meinen Augen Vorteile gegenüber Kopfstangen. (Größere Fische können besser ausgedrillt werden, man kann bei Wind besser und schneller verkürzt angeln, Hänger können besser gelöst werden). Da es bei uns keine Wettfischen mehr gibt, und wir meistens mit 2-3 Leuten losgehen, kann ich mir den Fisch auch auf 8-9 meter  "ranfüttern" (Ich stippe ausschließlich in der Strömung)


----------



## Wedaufischer (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch ist Stipper?*

Ich stippe schon seit ich gehen kann. In den letzten Jahren allerdings nur noch auf Köfis.  Ich hatte immer eine schöne 3m Bambusstippe, bis René sie mir vor 5 Jahren zerbröselt hatte.


----------



## PierreNoel (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch ist Stipper?*

Ich gestehe ich bin millitanter Stipper, seit ich 6 Jahre alt bin, zuerst mit ner beringten, seit 25 Jahren mit Kopfruten, erst halt mit ner alten Bambusrute, danach mit den ersten Kohlefaserruten, seit einiger Zeit mit einer 9 Meter Vollcarbon, ich mag es einfach, mit der Kopfrute habe ich ein besseres Gefühl für den Drill, ich fische ausschliesslich an der "langen Schnur" also 9 Meter Stippe und 10 Meter Montage, meistens in der Mosel (Strömung) oder in Häfen.

Ich bin der klassische "Franzose" also das heisst mir 2 Vorfächern und 2 Haken, das lange Vorfach lasse ich über Grund trendeln, das kürzere ( ca 10 cm kürzer ) treibt Knapp über Grund, damit fange ich ebenso Rotaugen, wie Brassen, Güster, oder Schlei. Köder sind bei mir "oben" also das kürzere Vorfach Made, und "unten" das längere Vorfach Weizen.

Pierre


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch ist Stipper?*

Bin überzeugter Rollenlangstippen-Fischer oder wie man heute sagen würde "Bolo"style Fischer, also nix ohne Rolle!  |supergri 
(von wegen der großen Fische und Schnurlänge ist nie ein Thema)


----------



## lector (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch ist Stipper?*

Bin uch en Stipper bzw. heutzutage heißt das doch Matchangler !? |kopfkrat 

Ich anglele am liebsten mit der Kopfrute und damit auch verkürzt. Ich fische Hauptsächlich die Browning Serie an Kopfruten. 

Hast du nicht lust beim Stipper Treffen am Rhein dabei zu sein ???


----------



## ossis angelladen (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch ist Stipper?*

hallo, ich gehöre zur alten garde. habe alles mitgemacht von der grauen garbolino, präsident, monocarbon, shimano ax usw. 
war auf ca 12 deutschen meisterschaften und mannschaftswerltmeisterschaft in parma, italien. -zur zeit  - etwas müde - nochn gebiss -aber etwas stumpfe zähne.


----------



## DerStipper (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch ist Stipper?*

Bin Stipper seit dem ich 6 bin hehe Pierre das haben wir gemeinsam da hab ich ne 3m Glasrute bekommen ist leider kaputt. Meine 2te Rute war ne "Flohmarkt" Rute die ich aber besser finde als das was heute verkauft wird. Bis letztes Jahr habe ich auch ausschließlich mit langer Schnur gefischt. Aber nun hab ich meine Pole die Shimano Technium XT Competition in 11m. Fische die rute mit nem 4er Sensas Gummi und aussschließlich verkürztmit ner 5-8m langen Montage. kommt drauf an wo ich Fische. Am See benutze ich meisten meine neue Bolo Linea Effe Storica steht druff. Oder ne Telestippe in 8m mit 8m Montage die Match kommt auch manchmal zum Einsatz.
Aber am liebsten Fische ich mit de unberingten.
Tandems hab ich bis dato *noch* nich gefischt.Suchste nen Tandem Partner oder was?
Seit diesem Jahr fischen wir bei VDSF Jugendfischen mit und haben einmal Teilgenommen war auch das einzige dieses Jahr und ich wurde 3ter und mit dem Team wurden wir auch 3er. Nur weil der eine nix gefangen hat|uhoh: :q  war nen BV fischen und am 18. ist nen LV Fischen da machen wir auch mit. Ist direkt bei unserem Friedel(Angler505) er wohnt keine 500m von dem See weg.


----------



## Masterfischer (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch ist Stipper?*

Hallo,
Irgendwie check ich das nicht mit der unberingten Stippe wie soll man den da die Schnur führen ? Wie soll das gehn wie wird den die Hauptschnur an der Rute gehalten wen sie keine Ringe hat ? 
Mfg Masterfischer


----------



## MelaS72 (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch ist Stipper?*

@Materfischer, an einer "unberingten Stippe" ist an der Spitze ein einziger kleiner Ring, dort wird die Schnur drangeknotet. Nix mit Schnurführung.
Den Rest müssen dir hier die Leute erklären, die schon länger Stippen


----------



## DerStipper (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch ist Stipper?*

Naja den Ring würde ich an deiner Stelle abknipsen. Einfach mit nem Seitenschneider. Anstelle von dem Ring am besten nen Stonfo kaufen den dann mit Heißkleber oder Sekundenkleber an der Sptzie festkleben. Der Stonfo hält besser als der Ring. ein großer Fisch und knack der Ring ist ab
Beim Gummizug ist eine Art Stonfo genannt Connector der den Gummi mit der Schnur verbindet. Der Gummi wird dann an den Connector angeknotet so hält das ganze .

Der Vorteil eines Stonfos bzw. Connectors liegt ganz klar auf der Hand. Bei dem Ring muss man die Schnur immer wieder abschneiden. Die Montage wird also jedesmal kürzer. Bei dem Stonfo oder dem Connector macht man einmal nen Schlaufenknoten und gut ist. Dann kann man immer die Schlaufe einhängen


----------



## Masterfischer (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch ist Stipper?*

@ DerStipper habe mir gerade ne unberingte Stippe gekauft(7m;Wg=keine Angabe) wie du gesagt hast gleich ein Stonfo dran machen lassen. Den Stonfo hab ich umsonst bekommen weil dort garkein Ring dran war. Nun will ich morgen mal los ein bisschen Stippen.
Was kan man mit ner 7m Stippe eigentlich so fangen bzw. bis wieviel Kg ist sie belastbar(oder wovon hängt das ab)?
Mfg Masterfischer


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch ist Stipper?*

belastbar ist sie solange bis sie bricht!!!ich würde sie lieber mit gummi fischen da du fast jeden fisch gut außdrillen kannst.mit verkürzter schnur(steckrute)kannst du auch die schnur besser über dem futter halten.vv


----------



## DerStipper (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch ist Stipper?*

ich denke das Masterfischer sich ne Telerute gekauft hat. Welche haste denn
mit ner 7m kann man von Ukel bis Brassen/Barbe alles erwischen es kommt halt drauf an wie man fischt. Wo fischste denn welches gewässer? Stehend? Fließend? Tiefe?


----------



## Litty1978 (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch ist Stipper?*

Hi Leute,
Bin seit ca. 2 Jahren Aktiv Stippfischer (im Verein und privat), halte Stippfischen für die ursprünglichste aller Angeltechniken. Sie ist, im Gegensatz zum Spinnfischen usw. meiner Meinung nach mit intensiver Vorbereitung vor dem Angeln verbunden. Alls das macht den Reiz aus, weil man schon bei der Vorbereitung die Vorfreude aufs Angeln bekommt!!
Also in diesem Sinne: Petri!


----------



## schroe (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch ist Stipper?*

Hi,
bin zwar nur "Schonzeitgelegenheitsstipper", das aber aus Überzeugung.
Für mich, seit ich mit meinem Vadder als fünf Jähriger losgezogen bin, eine der spannendsten Angelarten überhaupt.


----------



## DerStipper (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch ist Stipper?*

Nich es ist einfach das beste wenn man den Biss am Schwimmer sieht wie er anfängt zu tanzen etc. einfach grandios. Besser als alles andere bei dem man nur rumsitzt und wartet bis es klingelt oder so.


----------



## Masterfischer (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch ist Stipper?*



			
				DerStipper schrieb:
			
		

> Nich es ist einfach das beste wenn man den Biss am Schwimmer sieht wie er anfängt zu tanzen etc. einfach grandios. Besser als alles andere bei dem man nur rumsitzt und wartet bis es klingelt oder so.


Stimmt bin gestern losgezogen und ich kan sagen es ist einfach geil.
- 2 Rotaugen(Made)
- 3 Rotfedern(Made)
Super Stippereinstieg.
Mfg Masterfischer
@DerStipper ich habe mir eine ,wie schon von dir gesagte, Telestippe von der Firma Moritz, für 30€ gekauft.


----------



## DerStipper (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch ist Stipper?*

wieviel wiegt die denn? Macht es spaß mit der zu fischen?
Jo war nen guter Einstieg wenn ich bedenke das ich durch das Whip/Speed angeln zum STippen gekommen bin und da Rotaugen etc. ausnahmen waren. Heute fange ich zwar weniger Fische die haben aber mehr Gewicht. Stippen wird aber auch nach der Zeit immer spannender wenn deine Technik immer besser wird. Ich denke mal deine Technik ist noch sooo berauschend aber das kommt noch dann bekommste auch mehr Fische als anders. Aber da musst du noch erfahrungen sammeln.


----------



## Masterfischer (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch ist Stipper?*

@ Rotauge jetzt bin ich auch Stipper.


----------



## Invader (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch ist Stipper?*

Meld, #h

mich als Stipper oute. Mach das nun jetzt schon im 6 Jahre im Verein. Dazu kommt noch der ganze quatsch mit Mannschaftsangeln u.s.w....  :q  
Hausgewässer: Mittellandkanal


----------



## Angler505 (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch ist Stipper?*

*Hallo,*
ja ich bin Stipper !
Mag aber vom Prinzip her alles was da heißt feines Gerät spannender Drill.

fische 
Poles von 8-16m
Telestippen von 2-11m
Bolos von 5-10m
Match von 3,3m bis 6m

und wenns nicht anders geht Picker und Feeder von 2,4 bis 6m Länge bei Wg. von 10-350gr.

Muss bekennen bin vernarrt in gutes Gerät sehe aber auch die Entwicklung das die Einsteigerklassen deutlich besser mit mit Material bestückt sind als noch vor Jahren, so das man auch im Einsteigersegment vernüftiges Material bekommen kann.

Wenn ich allein dran denke was eine gute 7m Bolo oder 13m Pole vor noch 5 Jahren gekostet hat, da hat sich durch die Marktöffnung nach Osten und Fernost sich wirklich was getan.

mfg
Friedel


----------



## Fabian89 (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch ist Stipper?*

du hast aber viele ruten, und dann noch jede art in mehreren unterschiedlichen größen...


----------



## Brassenkönig (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch ist Stipper?*

Ich fische mehr mit der Match- und Feederrute, aber gelegentlich greife ich auch zur Kopfrute. Es ist einfach aufregend wenn die Pose zur Seite wandert und sich der gehakte 6 Pfund Brassen an der Oberfläche "welst"   (träumen :q ). Mit der leichten Stippe ist solch ein Brassendrill eine Herausforderung und einem bleibt bei jeder Flucht fast das Herz stehen, weil der Fisch das dünne Vorfach zerreißen könnte.


----------



## langerLulatsch (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch ist Stipper?*

So, dann werde ich mich auch mal als Stipper outen!
Zwar nicht als reinrassiger, denn ich bevorzuge eigentlich alle Angelarten des modernen  "Matchfischens".
Angefangen hat das Ganze in meiner Zeit als Jugendlicher, damals waren wir viel auf Meisterschaften unterwegs!
Nach einer PAuse von zehn Jahren hab ich dann letztes JAhr wieder Luft geschnuppert und bin dabei, wieder etwas tiefer einzusteigen, sprich momentan noch auf der Suche nach einem DAV-Team. 
Kurz zur Ausrüstung:
Stippen zwischen 8 und 13m
Matchruten bis 6m
Feeder bis 4,8m
Bolos bis 7m
Dann eben noch das ganze Kleinzeug, was man so braucht....

Da eingangs die Frage nach Tandems gestellt wurde: Hatte letztes Jahr das Vergnügen, bei so einer Veranstaltung mitzufischen. Sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber unheimlich interessant. Man muß eben auf seinen Nebenmann aufpassen!
Aber mit ein wenig Strategie fiindet man so recht schnell die opt. angelentfernung und -art.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## DerStipper (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch ist Stipper?*



			
				Fabian89 schrieb:
			
		

> du hast aber viele ruten, und dann noch jede art in mehreren unterschiedlichen größen...


 
er hat ja auch nen Angelladen und verdient sein eigenes Geld:q #6 
und da kann man ruhig "so viel" Zeug haben|bla:


----------



## Fabian89 (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch ist Stipper?*

ja denn...
naja ich hab ja auch "fast" so viele ruten ... hmmm naja FASTTTTTT


----------



## Perückenkünstler (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch ist Stipper?*

Hallo!#h
Angeln hat für mich mit einer 2m Stippe letztes Frühjahr angefangen. Nach den ersten klitzekleinen Sonnenbärschchen ging es dann weiter auf 4 und dann 5m mit einer Glasfiberrute von Ron Tompson. Dieses Jahr habe ich mir eine 7m Tubertini KB360 zugelegt. Die ist schon etwas agiler schön leicht und mit 100 Euro war sie für eine Carbo-Stippe noch einigermaßen günstig. Das Wg bei der geht bis 40g, die sollte also schon ein bisschen was aushalten. Bisher habe ich immer mit dem hier üblichen ultrafeinen Materiel gestippt,10-14er Hauptschnur,08-0,10er Vorfach, Schwimmer so um 4x18 bis 0,8g und Häkchen 18 aufwärts.Allerdings bin ich letzte Woche (zum ersten Mal in meiner Karriere), beim stippen am Altrhein unverhoft auf eine Gruppe monströser Barben getroffen! Eine hat sogar auf meine bunten elsässischen Pinkies gebissen! Nachdem die Rute kurz einmal zeigen durfte was in ihr steckt gab die Milo Krepton 0,8 allerdings auf. Immerhin ist "nur" das Vorfach gerissen, mein mikroskopischer Plättchenknoten hatte gehalten. Die Maßregelung eines erfahrenen Elsässers habe ich mir zu Herzen genommen und werde in Zukunft mit stärkeren Montagen beginnen, bis ich weiß was ich zu erwarten habe wenn ich an einer neuen Stelle fische. Ich hoffe die Barbe ist den 20er VMC Matchhaken wieder losgeworden!
Stippen gehört in unserer Region einfach dazu. Die Anfänger (so wie ich) beginnen mit feinen Montagen auf Rotaugen etc und die Fortgeschrittenen und Profis angeln hier mit Stippruten die so viel kosten wie ein gutes gebrauchtes Auto auf sämtliche Friedfische. Sogar Hechte sollen schon gelandet worden sein, die auf ein gehaktes Rotauge gebissen hatten! Was die Franzosen angeht, sieht man diese freundlichen Zeitgenossen überwiegend mit einer hochwertigen Stipprute+Sitzkiepe fischen.
Mit meinen selbstgefangenen Köderfischen konnte ich letztes Jahr 2 Zander , auf Laube tot auf Grund mit Tangleboom Montage im Hauptrhein,einen großen Breikopfaal und einen Miniwels (55cm) aus dem Altrhein fischen. Einen Zander und den Aal habe ich aufgegessen..:q, die anderen dürfen noch ein paar Runden weiterschwimmen. Ein paar Hechte auf lebende Rotaugen an der Pose sind mir leider entkommen |evil:. Das ist anglerisch mein  Hauptziel dieses Jahr, einen Hecht fangen! Natürlich mit selbstgefangenen Köderfischen!! Die kann man hier zwar auch für kleines Geld kaufen, aber ich finde das hat keinen Stil.
Ich werde auf jeden Fall versuchen mein stippfischerisches Können auszubauen und zu verbessern. Stippen macht Spaß, ist im Gegensatz zum Grundfischen eine aktive Art des fischens und bringt eigentlich immer viele Bisse. Und welchen Angler lässt schon eine zuckende abtauchende Pose kalt?#6


----------



## Erik90 (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch ist Stipper?*

Hallo na dann meld ich mich mal!
Ich angle seid 8 Jahren mit der Stippe,
war auch schon bei ner Menge Hegefischen (Wettkäm....)
Hab auch schon paar mal 1. Plätze, 2.Plätze und 3.Plätze mit der Mannschaft und Einzel geholt!
Stippen ist für mich das größte, ich weiß, aber ich find es auf Brassen zu angeln einfach viel schöner als auf Hecht zuangeln!
Wie schon angesprochen ist es die Vorbereitung die alles ein bissl steigert!

@Masterfischen: Ich würd dir empfehlen kein gummi rein zu machen! Weil die meisten Telestippen nicht steif genug sind, das der Gummi nicht richtig arbeiten kann!

Gruß Erik


----------



## Perückenkünstler (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch ist Stipper?*

Ich habe mir auch schon überlegt meine Stippe mit einem Gummi aufzurüsten.
Weißt Du ob das bei meiner (Tubertini KB 360, 7m, Tele) was bringt?Lange Schnur + Gummi?
Was kann ich meiner Rute denn so ca an Schnurtragkraft zumuten? Das Wg geht immerhin schon mal bis 40g . So macht sie ja einen recht soliden Eindruck.
Und ääh...leise: was ist eigentlich Hegefischen?


----------



## Rotauge (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch ist Stipper?*

Hegefischen ist zum Beispiel, wenn in einem Gewässer recht viele Fische sind, die in einem Gemeinschafts- bzw. Hegefischen in ein anderes Gewässer mit wenigen Fischen umgesetzt werden. Natürlich müssen Sie erstmal gefangen werden.


----------



## Erik90 (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch ist Stipper?*

Hallo Perückenkünstler!
Also ich weiß ja nicht was die anderen so sagen hier im Board aber ich würd an deiner Stelle kein Gummi rein machen! Du musst wissen: Die großen Kopfruten mit 14,5m sind meistens so steif das man einfach ein Gummi benötigt um die Fische zu Drillen! Der Gummi muß auch in einer steifen rute sein sonst kann er nicht richtig Arbeiten! Bei den meisten Teleruten braucht man aber kein Gummi weil diese eine Rellativ weiche spitze haben. Die Spitze reicht zu um ein fisch zu Drillen!


----------



## Perückenkünstler (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch ist Stipper?*

Ajah! Dann habe ich ja auch schon meine kleinen privaten Hegefischveranstaltungen gemacht, wenn ich meine übrig gebliebenen Köderfische an anderen Gewässern freigelassen habe?

@Erik: Hatte ich mir eigentlich schon gedacht. Lange Schnur+Gummi stelle ich mir eh nicht so elegant vor wenn mal wirklich ein richtiger Fisch dran hängt. Wieviel verträgt die Rute wohl so an Schnurstärke?


----------



## Fabian89 (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch ist Stipper?*

ich hab "hegefischen" bis jetzt immer so verstanden, dass das ne überprüfung des fischbestandes ist.
bei den hegefischen vom verein kommen die fische nämlich immer wieder in ihr gewässer zurück.


----------



## Rotauge (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch ist Stipper?*

@Fabian: Das ist schon richtig, ich hab das mal als Beispiel gebracht.

Leider hab ich aber auch den Eindruck, das viele "hegefischen" als "Wettfischen" missbraucht werden.


----------



## Erik90 (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch ist Stipper?*

Hallo,
@Perückenkünstler: Naja das ist ne komische Frage, weil wenn du willst kannst du auch mit 0,40 angeln. Was natürlich blöd wär! Eigentlich ist das dir überlassen. Ich z.B. nehm als Hauptschnur 0,10, 0,12 bis 0,14 , wobei die 0,12 eigentlich zureicht! als Vorfach dann 0,08 , 0,10.
Am besten tust du Probieren. Wo ich angefangen hab, hatte ich 0,25 als Hauptschur und hab auch gefangen! Jetzt nehm ich natürlich feinere schnur.


----------



## Robin90 (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch ist Stipper?*

Also auf meiner Wurfrute habe ich 0,16 Hauptschnur und ein 0,12 Vorfach das geht auch!Ich kriege allerdings nächste Woche meine Kopfrute wo ich dann auf etwas feineres Zeug umsteigen werde!Außerdem werde ich einen Gummi in die Kopfrute ziehen oder ziehen lassen!

Ich denke aber das es auch etwas bringen würde in eine 7m Stippe einen Gummi reinzuziehen wenn dann eine Brasse oder etwas größeres Fischchen kommt und etwas käpft macht es glaube ich auch gerne mal peng das kann man eventuell durch den Gummi vermeiden!


----------



## Erik90 (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch ist Stipper?*

Naja jeder wie er denkt.
Ich hab mit dem Gummi in einer 6m und 8m schlecht Erfahrung gemacht.


----------



## Angler505 (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch ist Stipper?*

Hallo,



			
				Erik90 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja jeder wie er denkt.
> Ich hab mit dem Gummi in einer 6m und 8m schlecht Erfahrung gemacht.



es gibt Telestippen die sind so Hart das hier der Gummizug oder eine eingesetzte Vollkohlespitze schon Pflicht ist.
Meist handelt es hier um Trota Ruten in unberingter Form oder um Meeresruten an denen ansonsten Meeräschen in Boot gezogen werden.
Vereinzelt bekommst du auch unberingt Bolos die einfach nicht anders fischbar sind.
Hier ein Paar Beispiele:
Mitchel TOP Competion 
Fly Alien Power
Maver THWLS 10000

Eine gute Alternative für diese Ruten ist aber der Einsatz einer feiner Vollkohlespitze diese wird in die Hohlspitze eingeklebt und mit Bindegarn oder Schrumpfschlauch mit ein wenig Rutenlack fixiert.
Damit bleibt die Stuktur der Ruten erhalten und gleichzeitig hast die ein senible Spitze die kurze Schläge noch schneller als ein Gummizug abfedert.
Der Nachteil / Vorteil ist natürlich das du einen kurzen Feederweg hast und keine 2-3m Gummizug die da arbeiten.

Die bei den Tubertiniruten 356er ..... würde ich zum feinen  Fischen auch eine Kohlespitze einsetzten. Das muß aber jeder letztlich selbst für sich entscheiden.

" Alle W.....fischen " werden als Gemeinschafts oder Hegefischen deklariert.
Aber wie wird rechtlich ein Hegefischen dargestellt:
Hegefischen ist das gezielte befischen einer oder mehrer zuvor bestimmten Fischarten die zur Bestandregulierung umgesetzt werden oder die nach dem Fang dem Verzehr zugeführt werden. Eine Fangbewertung darf durchgeführt werden um den Erfolg der Hegemassnahme zu dokumentieren.
Die Überlassung von Ehren oder Erinnerungsgaben im geringerem Umfang ist ohne Reihung erlaubt.
Eine übermässige Fütterung hat zu unterbleiben.
Angelplätze können angewiesen werden dieses darf aber nicht durch Losentscheid erfolgen sondern soll die Hegemassnahme unterstützen.

Alles andere sind nach der Rechtssprechung keine Hegefischen.

Gemeinschaftsfischen sind Fischen ohne Platzzuordnung oder der einzelen Fangbewertung zu denen sich Angler zwanglos am Wasser einfinden.
Die Überlassung von Ehren oder Erinnerungsgaben im geringerem Umfang ist ohne Reihung erlaubt.

mfg
Friedel


----------



## Perückenkünstler (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch ist Stipper?*

2-3m Gummizug!!??!! Naja, dann geht das bei meiner KB360 wohl schon rein technisch garnicht, oder? Wenn ich die auf 7m fische, habe ich gut 5,20-5,50 m Schnur dran, wenn sich da jetzt noch ein Gummi 2-3m ausfährt brauche ich ja eine  Leiter um den Fisch überhaupt  mal an die Oberfläche zu bringen|kopfkrat
Eigentlich bin ich mit der Aktion meiner Stippe ja mehr als zufrieden, mir ging es lediglich um ein Sicherheitsreservoir im Falle des ersehnten Falles. Die Monsterbarbe vor kurzen hatte mir schon zu denken gegeben! Zur Spitzenaktion kann ich leider nicht viel sagen bei meiner, da ich ja mit langer Schnur fische (muß), welche auf dem Wasser liegt. Deswegen verwende ich ja so feine Schwimmer mit 4x13 und 0,2g und so.


----------



## Mirek (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch ist Stipper?*

Verrate wohl kein Geheimnis, wenn ich mich als Stipper oute...
Im Augenblick fische ich folgende unberingte Ruten:

- Instant Strike 2,50/3,00/4,00m von Ultimate (Whip/Speedfischen)
- Magica 7,20 von Ultimate (Lang/Lang) (Steck)
- eine Grebenstein 8m (Lang/Lang) (Teleskop)
- Colmic Cosmica bis 10,50 (Lang/Lang) (wenn große Fische zu erwarten sind)
- LS bis 13m von Ultimate (verkürzt)

Tandemangeln habe ich gefischt. Find ich aber ein bischen anstrengend, da man das Tackle an den den Partner anpassen muß. Bekomme dabei ein bischen Platzangst 
Oder ist hier (wie immer häufiger) das zweier Mannschaftsangeln gemeint?

Fische auch die anderen Methoden auf Weißfisch. Finde aber nichts so spannend wie die Unberingte...

Gruß
Mirek


----------



## Guido38 (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch ist Stipper?*

#h  Könnt ihr mir Frischling das Stippen mal genau erklären? Habe keine Ahnung, aber die Empfehlung mit ner Stippe zu angeln. Nur: Wie geht das, was brauche ich, worauf muß ich achten??#c|kopfkrat


----------



## Stipperboy (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch ist Stipper?*

Ich bin auch Stipper ungefähr seit 4 Jahren muss noch sehr viel lernen.


                           #6 Catch and Release #6


----------



## Perückenkünstler (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch ist Stipper?*

@guido38: Mit dem stippen anzufangen kann ich Dir auch nur wärmstens empfehlen!#6Es bringt in aller Regel die meisten Bisse aller Angelarten und ist eigentlich das beste für den Anfang.
Die Stippe für den Anfang braucht nicht länger als 5m zu sein, die Du bei Bedarf auf 4,3, oder gar 2m verkürzt. Länger als 5m würde ich Dir nicht empfehlen, da der Umgang mit feiner und langer Schnur, gerade bei Wind geübt sein will.Es muß auch nicht gleich eine Kohlefaserrute sein. Eine günstige nicht zu bambelige Glasfaser-Stippe ist zwischen 20-40 Euro zu kriegen. Die verzeihen Dir eine etwas unsachgemäße Handhabung eher als die empfindlichen Kohlefaserruten! Ein Schnursortiment von 0,16-0,08 deckt die meisten Stippbereiche ab. Dazu feine Posen von 0,2g-2g in verschiedenen Formen für Strömung und Stillwasser.Die bauchigen gedrungenen eher für die Strömung, die schlanken für das stille Wasser.Im allgemeinen sind die kurzstieligen Posen besser geeignet, da sie bei leichter Bebleiung schneller stehen.Jetzt noch Haken von 16-20,kleine stabil gebaute sind zu bevorzugen, die schlanken sind eher was für die Speziallisten. Kannst ruhig die langstieligen am Anfang nehmen, wenn Du noch Probleme mit dem Binden der Haken hast. Das mußt Du allerdings schnell draufkriegen, weil das zum Stipper-Können gehört.Jetzt noch etwas Grundfutter,Rotaugen oder Weißfisch und Du kannst loslegen!Wenn Du es schaffst, Deine Montage mit winzigen Bleien exakt auszutarieren und schön auf Grundnähe (3-15cm) auszuloten sind Dir die ersten Bisse recht schnell so gut wie sicher!#h.
Weiterhin benötigst Du einen *großen*  (17L)Köfieimer (Bei den kleinen geht der Sauerstoff zu schnell raus und die Fische verenden recht schnell wenn Du nicht ständig das Wasser wechselst), besser einen Setzkescher, ab 2,5m, und einen kleinen Hakenlöser um die winzigen Häkchen schonend ab zu bekommen.Ein "Faulenzer" um die Rute abzulegen kann auch nicht schaden.
Da Du auch als Anfänger nicht ausschliessen kannst, mal einen kleineren Karpfen oder recht agilen Barsch an die Rute zu bekommen, startest Du am besten mit einer kräftigeren Schnurmontage, vielleicht 16er Hauptschnur mit 10-12er Vorfach,stabile Haken!, und wechselst erst dann auf die feineren Schnüre wenn die Bisse ausbleiben. Dies gilt vor allem für Gewässer, bei denen Du nichtr weißt was Dich erwartet.
Und immer die Hände naß machen bevor Du einen Fisch anfassen tust!!
Als Köder sind Pinkies für fast alles gut.

Viel Spaß!!!#h


----------



## D-Man (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch ist Stipper?*

Jau, 

ich bin auch Stipper.
Habe es am Rhein vor 25 Jahren "gelernt".
Als dann das Wettfischen zurückging und ich auch mal mein Studium abschliessen musste habe ich ausgesetzt.
Seit ca. 3 Jahren bin ich wieder recht aktiv dabei.
Ich fische als unberingte Ruten:
Triana Perla Ice 14,5 Meter (Kanal, See)
Browning Power Specimen 12,5 Meter (Rhein und große Fische)
Colmic Cosmica (Long Long)
Colmic Speedfischruten

Ist zwar immer recht aufwendig, zahlt sich aber meist in der Anzahl der Fische aus.
Bin in einem Team und wir gehen fast jeden Sonntag los (Wer will und kann)

Bis dann

D-man


----------



## CarpHunter2007 (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch ist Stipper?*

Also ich bin erst seit 3 Jahren richtig am stippen. Da hab ich meine Lieblingsbeschäftigung drin gefunden und stipp jetzt eigentlich nur noch. Ich angel sonst auch noch mit der Feederrute und auf Karpfen aber Stippen ist das beste #6 Ich angel im Moment mit einer Shimano Catana TE in 7m Länge. Bin ich sehr zufrieden mit. Ich bin meistens bei mir an der Elbe unterwegs. Ich will mir demnächst mal eine 9.50m Steckstippe von Browning zulegen. Dann komm ich endlich mal ein bisschen weiter raus 
Viel Spaß euch allen beim *STIPPEN|laola:*

Gruß CH


----------



## Bartel-Hunter (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch ist Stipper?*

Bin eher ein Gelegenheitsstipper, aber wenn, dann mit großer Begeisterung. Ich fische mit einer 9m Kopfrute von DAM, ein eher älteres Model, Magic-Carbon-Astral heist die. Habe ich schon ne ewigkeit, nur leider ist ein Segment der Rute etwas defekt, fischen kann man aber noch damit. Gerne gehe ich in Häfen, am Rhein oder aber auch an kleinen Seen auf Brassen und Rotaugen. Wenn ich mal wieder ein wenig mehr Kleingeld habe, würde ich mir gern ne neue Kopfrute gönnen, aber min. in der 14m Liga. Kann dann auch was kosten finde ich, jedoch das dauert wohl noch etwas. 
Stippen ist schon ne feine Sache, keine Frage...#6


Steven


----------



## angler_boy (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch ist Stipper?*

ich stippe seit einem jahr mit einer kopfrute marke???aber stippen ist das beste


----------



## arno (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch ist Stipper?*

Moin!
Ja, ich auch Stipper geworden, oder matcher LOL!
Ich habe mir vor ein paar jahren mal eine Match ( 5 Meter)von DAM auf dem Trödelmarkt gekauft und diese dann schön brav liegen gelassen, im Keller!
Dies Jahr habe ich sie ausgepackt und bei jedem zweiten Angeltrip ist sie im Einsatz!
Macht richtig Spaß , Ich fange mir aber meist meine Köfis damit!
Aber manchmal.... .

Was sind eigendlich die längsten Matchruten?


----------



## Litty1978 (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wer von euch ist Stipper?*

Hi,

Würde mich auch hauptsächlich als Stipper bezeichnen, da fast alle unsere Hegefischen an der Havel mit der Stippe vom Boot aus bestritten werden an denen ich seit 2 Jahren teilnehme. Deshalb fische ich auch je nach Wassertiefe mit jeweils zwei 5m bzw. 7m Telestippen der Firma YAD (La Spezia). Wenns an den Kanal geht hab ich noch ne 8m. Dort präferiere ich allerdings die Feeder oder Winkelpicker. Das Stippen ist m. E. noch die ursprünglichste Art zu Angeln und ist daher sehr reizvoll und ausserdem kommt man als Anfänger relativ schnell mit der Stippe zurecht. Wem schlägt nicht das Herz höher, wenn sich die laufenden 7m Stippe gegen einen schweren Brassen oder ein kampfstarkes Rotauge wehren...Also euch allzeit krumme Ruten!


----------

